# Treat recommendations please



## _gatecrasher_ (May 8, 2009)

I need some treat recommendations. I feel like my hedgie could be eating a more diverse diet than just Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul light. Unfortunately, Olive hates crickets and hates mealworms even more. :roll: She likes green peppers and that's about it. Any other suggestions? She's such a good hog and I'd love to give her something tasty...


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

most hedgies have a diet consisting of 3 or more high quality cat foods....maybe you should consider slowly adding a couple more foods to her mix. a treat that is a hit here is All Natural Temptations. You can find them with the other cat treats at Wal Mart.


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

I give my Sonic crickets or grasshoppers depending on what I catch in my yard (could that be a bad thing?) I have yet to try mealies, though I know he loves his chicken!


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

gyaku said:


> I give my Sonic crickets or grasshoppers depending on what I catch in my yard (could that be a bad thing?) I have yet to try mealies, though I know he loves his chicken!


Never feed wild caught insects...they could be laden with pesticides that would be harmful to your hedgie. Even if you dont use pesticides in your yard someone else could be.


----------



## philip69285 (Jul 13, 2009)

I would like to know some as well... as my Bacon hates insects as well and so far he hates cilantro, carrots, potatos and from the looks of it blueberries. I have some strawberries, mango and cherries im going to try next but he does have a very well mix of cat food.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

My Shelby is the same way. I've tried several different treats for her and she don't want any of it. (and I think she is scared of bugs)
Just her cat food.
Although she loved the Goldfish cracker she found in the floor :shock: :?


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Try different baby foods. Peach was a big hit here. There are also some that are more meat based that go well. Just make sure the ingredients are the fruit/veggie and water, without sodium or onion powder. If your hedgie likes these, they're good because you can freeze them in ice cube trays in serving size portions, then put them in a ziploc bag so you can use them for a month or so instead of just the "2-3 days" stated on the jar.

Unseasoned chicken/turkey is also good. If you're making some for yourself, you can save a small piece for your hedgie.

Scrambled eggs also go over well most of the time. Put the egg in the microwave (don't fry it) and don't add any seasonings. The hedgie only eats a little bit, so you can enjoy the rest. Cut up pieces of boiled egg are also good.

For safe fruits and veggies, check the list: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=60

When it comes to the bugs, have you tried canned? Some hedgies are afraid of live bugs, but will readily eat canned ones. (By they way, freeze dried have no scent and hedgies usually don't like them, if you tried those and got no reaction.)


----------



## philip69285 (Jul 13, 2009)

I will Definitly be trying baby food after I try a mango I bought for him as well. Luckily I like all the fruits I got for him so no big deal. The mealworm was alive and he did take one into his mouth only to spit it out to eat more cat food. He is a very weird hedgehog and apperently hates his whell as well... luckily I tested him and wheels with a flying saucer before I bought CWS wheel from reaper. If anyone can help me with tricks or anything ill be glad to try them.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Shelby don't like meal worms or wheels either.

The only way I can get her to eat meals worms is to chop them into about 3 pieces and put them on her cat food. (and that's only sometimes) 
I try to sneak some in on her to get a little more fat in her diet (but shhhhh... don't tell her.)


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

i feed my baby organic baby applesauce and banana mango baby food as well...i havent tried the banana mango one yet actually but he likes the applesauce 
Its fairly easy to get a variety of different baby foods, organic as well, for relatively cheap 
Someone also recommended lil' gradutes chicken sticks and my hedgie loves them!!!


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

You do have a point there, any who he is going in for his check up on wednsday at 1, I bought some live grasshoppers from the pet store yesterday, I might start breeding them since they are pretty expensive, any hints on how to breed them?


----------



## philip69285 (Jul 13, 2009)

I will definitly be going to the store and trying a few baby foods. Either he likes his wheel now or he just decided to poop all over and but he did have poopy feet so Im very excited hes running on his whell. I tried sneaking mealworms into his food with no luck he finds the pieces and moves them aside. But I will be going to a 3 mix food here shortly... so he will have one with fish, one with chicken and the next has duck.


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

dorasdaddy said:


> most hedgies have a diet consisting of 3 or more high quality cat foods....maybe you should consider slowly adding a couple more foods to her mix. a treat that is a hit here is All Natural Temptations. You can find them with the other cat treats at Wal Mart.


Hey i bought my hedgie the temptations chicken flavor, would that be bad for them if it isnt the naturals version? If it isnt good i could go exchange it since i havent opened it yet, thanks!~!


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

the regular ones had some stuff in them that i wouldnt feed to her, cant remember what though....maybe bha, bht, or ethyoxyquin


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

dorasdaddy said:


> the regular ones had some stuff in them that i wouldnt feed to her, cant remember what though....maybe bha, bht, or ethyoxyquin


No problemo, i went ahead and exchanged them for the naturals chicken flavor and Raisin loves them!!! How many should i give him per week???

Thanks!


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

I usually feed Dora 2-3 every other night, But she is a runner and it is hard to put weight on her...If you have a heavier Hedige I would say to feed less.


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

Sure thing,Raisin isnt that crazy of a runner, so only one every three or four days i think 
thanks


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

raisinsushi said:


> Sure thing,Raisin isnt that crazy of a runner, so only one every three or four days i think
> thanks


You will find that you will become unable to resist the little wiggling nose and the "please may I have more" puppy eyed look if you give only 1 :lol:

I usually give 2-3 every 2 days or so. Sometimes a bit more often, sometimes not as often(usually when I've given him other treats, like fruits/veggies and eggs, I'd skip on the worm feeding)

I have a teardrop shaped hedgie and he hasn't had a problem with his weight at all.


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

Immortalia said:


> You will find that you will become unable to resist the little wiggling nose and the "please may I have more" puppy eyed look if you give only 1 :lol:


LOl you are most probably right, that cute little nose it quite hard to resist, but i'll mix it in with his fruit treats 

Now they eggs i know must be unseasoned but how can they be cooked, should they be scrambled eggs?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

raisinsushi said:


> Now they eggs i know must be unseasoned but how can they be cooked, should they be scrambled eggs?


You can hard boil them. My boy LOVES hard boiled eggs, more so than scrambled. But you should try both and see what yours would prefer.

As for scrambled, the easiest way to make them is to scramble them in a microwaveable bowl, and pop it into the microwave. Usually about 1 min is good, just adjust accordingly to how your microwave cooks the egg. And make sure you use a relatively tall bowl with higher sides, as the egg does "rise" like cake, but it deflates once you take it out.


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh alrighty i'll try both ways! 

I have never scrambled eggs that way...thats so weird LOL.

I'll try later today and see thanks!


----------



## _gatecrasher_ (May 8, 2009)

Thank you all for the recommendations!!  

Olive LOVED turkey lunchmeat (unseasoned) and strawberries. I also bought some freeze-dried strawberries and bananas by Gerber (no preservatives or anything added, it's just straigh-up freeze dried fruit) and she loves the bananas. 

I will have to try the other recommendations!!


----------

